# $100 tele contest



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I signed up for the mimf a few years back to gain some knowledge in guitar repair.Tonight i got an email about a contest.The contest is,build a finished,playable telecaster or solid body electric with materials under $100.00 by midnight October 31st.I would like to join this contest but dont have the resources or know how so im letting my fellow forum members jump in.Heres the link: http://www.mimf.com/cgi-bin/[email protected]@.2cb6a97a/0
Sounds fun.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

That sounds like a lot of fun...

Wood - no problem, its cheap.
Hardware would be a little trickier - you cant buy tuners/bridge/pickups/guard/plate/etc for that cheap - but can you do it used?

I guess I should go rread the rules :smile:

AJC


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

The rules say you can buy new hardware if you like but the total cost has to be under $100.I should mention that you need to be a member of the group to join and you can jump in any time before the 31st.It would be cool to have a nice tele made with all canadian woods win:smile:
Heres a copy of the rules from my email:

*THE RULES*
1) Your instrument must be finished AND PLAYABLE by midnight our server time on October 31st. <cue spooky Halloween music>
2) There is no sign-up deadline. You may jump in whenever, as long as you're done on time.
3) Total cost must be $100 or less, please keep track of your monetary outlay as you go.
4) Salvaged parts are fine, but we are handicapping anyone who uses major salvaged parts in order to keep things fair. A salvaged body will "cost" you $33.33, a salvaged neck will "cost" you $33.33, and a complete salvaged hardware package will also be handicapped at a value of $33.33.
5) Other guitar types are OK for those who want to participate but aren't Tele fans. Yes, such people do exist. I know, it's surprising.

There will be some kind of judging at the end, for things like best, and/or cheapest, and/or most bizarre, or whatever. And prizes! We don't know what those are yet, either.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

hasn't this already been done on tdpri?

some people made some awesome guitars


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Why would anyone take all the time involved to make a guitar, only to make it with crap?


To see what kind of quality, creativity and craftsmanship a luthier can squeeze out of a tiny budget.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Luke said it best,besides you could hand wind you're own pickups from scratch and have the money deducted for the materials.This contest is for luthiers who already have spare parts laying around and for general fun.Prizes would probably be something like a chisel or hand plane.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

why not? sounds like a lot of fun. I just might get involved and see how little I can spend. I have a pickup kit from Stew mac for a Tele bridge pickup (already wound one before) for under $20.

Better get some good dry 2x4's. 

AJC


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

YA
TDPRI did it this year.
I went in it and it was a lot of fun.We only had a month to do it though.
The wood cost was not figured in the total,as was the shipping cost of any parts.If you watch evilbay you can pick up parts pretty cheap if you don't have to include the shipping


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Here are some pics of the winning guitar
















Link to the build thread
http://www.tdpri.com/forum/2009-%24100-tele-challenge/148314-completed-scattesquire.html


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I dont get it. But I dont get Hanna Montana or American Idol either.
> 
> Enjoy. First one to make a Tele from fruit stripe gum wins a filler wipe rag.


Haha :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Marty wins hands down for the OSB caster...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I went through the build thread for that guitar, man, that guy really did everything himself. Built the bridge from a couple screws, just amazing what you can do if you try.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Luke98 said:


> I went through the build thread for that guitar, man, that guy really did everything himself. Built the bridge from a couple screws, just amazing what you can do if you try.


Pretty obsessive compulsive huh. I almost entered in that contest but could not justify another guitar at that time.. nor the time either.


----------

